# Репертуар ДМШ: поиск, обмен.



## uri (27 Апр 2014)

Друзья,давайте не мусолить жвачку про 5 рядов и прочую лабуду Павлова,а попробуем,обмениваться методическими материалами и нотами ДМШ. Я думаю это будет полезно всем.имеются ввиду не "совковые" шедевры обработок,а новые пьесы и разработки.я думаю это важно,т.к. в школах и формируется будущее баяна и аккордеона.на днях отсканирую пару сборников.спасибо,надеюсь эта тема будет востребована не менее "Павловского флуда"...


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*uri*,

Важно было бы еще организовать разумный доступ ко всему этому. Материала у всех море. Многие более, чем нежадные и готовы выложить, но это каждый раз выливается в проблему: ссылки, "пришлите на почту" и т.д. Пора Вадима сподвигнуть сделать что-то, чем будет удобно пользоваться


----------



## uri (27 Апр 2014)

Тема то есть,да только не совсем это репертуар ДМШ. Например что вы будете играть с детьми 5 лет,как вы будете с ними это делать?у меня у самого подобных нот как в той теме около 10 гигов.а смысл?


----------



## Vlad81 (23 Май 2014)

Нужны ноты пьесы В. Сурцукова Юный ковбой. Она напечатана в сборнике "Новые произведения российских композиторов юным баянистам-аккордеонистам. 4-5 класс ДМШ". Если есть возможность, пришлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected]


----------



## Maks88 (28 Май 2014)

uri писал:


> на днях отсканирую пару сборников


uri,если Вы уже отсканировали, пришлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## Кконстантин (28 Май 2014)

В. Сурцукова Юный ковбой 
:hi:


----------



## Alexei (28 Май 2014)

uri писал:


> на днях отсканирую пару сборников


И это тоже каждый делает по-своему... Надеюсь на хорошее качество. 150 Dpi обычно хватает. Если ноты чёрно белые -- то и сканировать нужно без цвета (иначе "весит" раза в 3 раза больше). Цветные обложки -- их в цвете. Очень желательно в формат pdf с сжатием без потери качества.

Использование кириллицы в назаваниях файлов может иметь проблемы в других ОС (особенно если такие файлы включены в архив)

Пример на google-drive очень удачный! (кириллица пока отображается правильно)


----------



## Кконстантин (28 Май 2014)

Хотелось бы поиметь сборники Издательства В.Брызгалин - "Мир нот"
Кому не жалко? на [email protected]
:drinks: :hi:


----------



## VikVlDem (31 Май 2014)

Кконстантин писал:


> Хотелось бы поиметь сборники Издательства В.Брызгалин - "Мир нот"


Если можно, пришлите, пожалуйста, и на [email protected]


----------



## holina.t (31 Май 2014)

И мне. если можно, на [email protected]


----------



## burdusha (1 Июн 2014)

И мне пожалуйста на [email protected]u


----------



## grigoriys (1 Июн 2014)

Господа, у кого-нибудь есть ноты "Озорной польки" А.Куклина? Поделитесь, пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## Maks88 (1 Июн 2014)

grigoriys писал:


> ноты "Озорной польки" А.Куклина


Присоединяюсь к просьбе. 
Эта полька есть в сборнике "Новые произведения российских композиторов юным баянистам-аккордеонистам 2-3 класс ДМШ.
Может, кто сможет отсканировать и этот сборник? Там много интересных пьес для младших учеников. Если можно, пришлите на [email protected]


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (1 Июн 2014)

Maks88 писал:


> Эта полька есть в сборнике "Новые произведения российских композиторов юным баянистам-аккордеонистам 2-3 класс ДМШ.


Эта серия сборников - полная халтура, которую даже нельзя сравнивать с музыкой для детей советской эпохи.


----------



## grigoriys (1 Июн 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> нельзя сравнивать с музыкой для детей советской эпохи.


ну эпоха закончилась, да и не сравнивает никто, собсно...Да и не так уж много и было написано такой музыки. Детские сюиты Золотарева (6 шт.), Зубицкого (3 шт.), Семенова (2 шт.) написаны, имхо, больше о детях, чем для детей. Отдельные пьесы из детских альбомов Тимошенко, Дикусарова, Бонакова (единичные), а также Дербенко, Мяскова, Репникова, Чайкина (чуть чаще) присутвствуют в педрепертуаре, разумеется. Вот только спрос на эффектные, технически доступные, незаигранные миниатуры имеет место быть.


----------



## fakel (1 Июн 2014)

хорошо бы сразу сюда на форум люди скидывали отсканированные ноты. Ждем все "Мир нот" и "Новые произведения российских композиторов юным баянистам-аккордеонистам". Так гораздо проще и полезней, нежели каждому отсылать по почте.


----------



## eggoorr-63 (17 Апр 2016)

Сборник пьес для ДМШ


----------



## Andrey Z. (17 Апр 2016)

Пусть все учатся делать переложения и адаптации для малышей. Море "трудно-прекрасных" нот. Взяли бумагу-карандаш и вперёд! Опосля в миди или нотные редакторы. - Вот нам и ноты!


----------



## gerborisov (17 Фев 2018)

Хрестоматия для 3-5 классов


----------



## vev (18 Фев 2018)

*gerborisov*,

Попрошу Вадима создать специальное место в Архиве для учебников/сборников/школ


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Фев 2018)

vev писал:


> *gerborisov*,
> 
> Попрошу Вадима создать специальное место в Архиве для учебников/сборников/школ


Желательно, но только не печатных сборников, которых полно в нете.А рабочих тетрадей преподавателей. Я думаю есть у каждого 1 кл 2кл и т.д.


----------



## vev (18 Фев 2018)

*Евгений51*,
Евгений,


ну, тут только то, что готовы предоставить форумчане... Я не думаю, что надо строго разделять. Многое из того, что есть, недоступно большинству пользователей


----------



## Анна Васильевна (19 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте, по детскому репертуару есть небольшая библиотека. Пишите, если есть-поделюсь


----------



## gerborisov (21 Фев 2018)

Хрестоматия 1- 3 классы


----------



## gerborisov (9 Ноя 2019)

Есть у кого-либо сборники, отсканированные, издательства "Музична Украина" Учебный репертуар детских муз. школ по классам, от подготовительного до пятого? В инете не могу найти. Нет ни где  Благодарю заранее.


----------



## voldemar-60 (9 Ноя 2019)

Вот, пожалуйста.


----------



## gerborisov (9 Ноя 2019)

Спасибо voldemar-60! Выкладываю отсканированный сборник 3-5 класс, может кому пригодится


----------



## gerborisov (9 Ноя 2019)

Для педагогов Казахстана нужный сборник


----------



## Елена Мударисова (8 Сен 2021)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Хрестоматия для 3-5 классов


Спасибо за ноты. Очень удобно, ценю Ваше время, потраченное на сканирование и загрузку на сайт!!!


----------



## Andrey Z. (7 Мар 2022)

Уважаемые коллеги, представляю вашему вниманию.. | Andrey Zvezdenkov | VK


Уважаемые коллеги, представляю вашему вниманию авторский сборник "Обработки для дуэта баянистов (аккордеонистов). Для ДМШ 3-4 кл." Содержание




vk.com


----------

